# hi all...new



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi am new, been here since yesterday, have posted a few times but thought i should do a proper introduction!!! I am Ann Marie, 34 from Kent, have consultation at The Lister 1st August for egg sharing, am very excited, aslo very worried, I really want to do this, am so scared something will stop me!!
I have 2 children from a previous relationship but got steralised due to relationship going terribly wrong, have been with new partner for 3 years now, he has no children of his own and we desperatly want a child together, NHS wont fund any kind of treatment for us, so egg sharing is our next step, of course it will save us money but im so pleased and excited that i can help someone else get their litttle miracle .
All I can do now is wait, i cant stopthinking about it, infact i dont thinkabout anything else!!!!
Ann Marie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hello  and welcome to FF

Good luck with the egg sharing 

Deb


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Deb
Thanks hun
Ann Marie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  ikklesmiler  
Great news on being an egg sharer - It really is a wonderful thing to do, it was nice to meet you in chat tonight too, have you had your inital consultations/ect yet ?
I am at the Lister too, although I live outside of London.
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
* G&B ~
Community board*
CLICK HERE
*
Egg Share ~*
CLICK HERE
*
What can improve egg quality and quantity~ * 
CLICK HERE

*Meanings~*
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    

If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Dizzi!
Thanks for your message, was good to chat to you tonight too hun, thanks for the links, will use them!!
I havnt had my consultation yet, we have that 1st august.. im just so excited!! 
We dont live in london either, we live in Kent, so will be travelling a lot, I chose the Lister as everyone on here says great things about it, and when I called them they were so helpful, and spent a lot of time talking on the phone to me.
I will post in egg share as soon as ive had consultation to let you allknow whats happening!!
Hugs
Ann Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ann Marie 


Let us know how you get on  for the 1st!

~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Welcome to FF.  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hi 

welcome to FF spoke a bit last night in chat room but got very lost wih it all!!!!

Sorry to hear your problems good luck for august

keep us posted

anthea xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Anthea
Was good to talk to you in chat, thanks for the message, I will be in chat again tonight so maybe see you there.
Ann Marie xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Dizzi, Thanks Emma.
Am so excited about the 1st, got all paperwork from the Lister this monring, so me and DH have been reading it all.
Ann Marie xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cuddle^ GO Girl!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Ann marie* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

ah found you again had good laugh in chat tonight xxxx

anthea xxxx

webbed dog is watching you!!!!!


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Kate
Thanks hun 
Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Anthea!!
Was great tonight!! havnt laughed like that in ages!! I needed it tonight too! been crying all day!
Hugs
Ann Marie xxxxxxx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

oh love why you never said?

mind you i was   all day too, long story but a cousin who been TTC and had 1st appoitment at fertility clinic rang me yesterday to tell me how they had got on at appoitment so she went on about how great they were and thought she may have PCOS and what tests she will have to have done etc and we were talking about that for ages then the bombshell but great news im 10 weeks pregnant so dont need it isnt that great.................  you can imagine OMG did i want to slam the phone down but oh o as usual i was over the moon for her,and i am, its just that it brings it home doesnt it, anyway talked for while after saying i was happy for her, later that evening she sent me txt saying i know you are ****** off with me but only wanted to tell you myself so nobody else does, they not told parents yet, so i was thankfull she was at least sensitive enough to ring me. I sent txt back saying please ring me and let me know how you doing and dont tred on eggshells with us thats the worst thing about infertility.

anyway DH eventually got home at midnight after being at work since 8am so did i rant when he got in as usual his reply dont worry darling we will get there. I know he's right but why do men not hurt as much when all this im pregnant news comes out!!! i could just hide away and feel sorry for myself!!!!

oh god sorry for the RANT!!!! i am feeling better honest doesnt sound it from that though!!!!

over to you.....

anthea xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Anthea
It must be hard for you hun, I find it hard even when I see new babies in the street! especially when they are crying, breaks my heart!
My probs at the mo, are my 14 yr old son... hes driving me mad, hes got problems, i dont know what, hes been going off the rails for a few months now, he doesnt listen to anything i  say, has no respect for me or dh, lives in his bedroom or out with his mates... i have no controlover him no matter what i do...last night was the last straw with him, he went into one, threatened to hit me and break my nose, scared the life out of my 7yr old daughter and then smashed things up as he went out, this was yesterday at about 3pm, he still hasnt been back and is now reported as a missing person, we are at the mo waiting for police to arrive... we have just been to his school, he hasnt turned up there, and apparently has changed his attitude in school too, the teachers are concerned about him... so things are pretty bad here, especially with us going through the fertility stuff.
I feel so bad trying for another child when my son obviously has probs, but I can no longer not do thingsd because it upsets him, He is 15 in a few days and he really has to realise I have a life too, I hope this doesnt sound hard, but there comes a time when you have to think about yourself and others aswell as the kids.
I just worry now that hes had an accident, None of his friends seem to know where he is, although i do think they are covering up for him!
Well hun, thats my rant over and done with!!!
I hope your feeling a bit better today.
You can alweays message or emailme.
Hugs
Ann Marie xxx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

ann marie

OMG    you poor poor woman what an awful time for you yesterday how on earth you felt i could only imagine. how frightening as you say, i really hope that he has been found safe and sound, what did the police do?

Gosh no i do not think you are being selfish at all your son is an adult and of course you should think of you and your desire for another child. How does he feel about you wanting another child? is this behaviour due to this? or are other things contributing? dont need to say anything if you dont want to, 15 years old is a very difficult age i suppose in his head he is the only person that matters and life should be revolved around him, most teenagers cannot comprehend that other people have needs!!!! i know how i felt at that age.

gosh love i really dont know what advice to give you on how to deal with him, have you been in touch with the school nurse maybe him talking to an independant person would be better for him to vent his frustrations.

oh dear dear xxxxxxxxxx

thinking of you xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Anthea
well the past 2 days have been hell, police went to all my sons frineds houses, couldnt find him anywhere, then at nidnight last night he was spotted, of course he ran from the police!  I went looking for him this morning and found him at one of his friends houses, I had a chat with him and told him that he can come home, but he needs to realise that there are rules and he needs to respect this, i also told him if he doesnt want to come home then I will respect that and contact social services on his behalf (he didnt like this as he knew I had had enough and that I meant it!) of course i still got the verbal abuse but I gave him til 2.30pm today to come home, after that I was calling social services, roll on 2.30 and in he walks, I have printed out a set of house rules, and he has agreed to stick to these and has even agreed to write out what he feels his punishments should be for breaking each one (which he has done!)
So for now things are ok... fingers crossed they stay this way!

I dont think his behaviour is totaly down to finding out we want to try for another baby, his behaviour has been spiraling for the past year, but I do think the news hasnt helped matters.  I have explained to him that sometimes things happen that he wont be totally happy with, but life is like that and as hard as it is you have to deal with it.

Anyway,things are ok at the mo (big sigh of relief!!)

How long now til you test hun? it cant be long!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

oh love what a relief you sound like you have handled that really well, well done you did anyone advise you what to do?

Gosh he sounds like if he agreed to do his list etc he really has had a think for himself , i bet that was really hard for you threatening him with social services but sounds like shock tactics were what he needed.

have a large glass wine to calm your nerves.

matey i am not have any treatment at the mo waiting for AF to come to ring clinic ? then if theatre slot in 14 days after that will have to start stimm drugs then EC but said are very busy so may even be september before can slot me in, doing short protocol this time, But after 3 years TTC september not that far away!!!! maybe then i will have really bad morning sickness and not have to work over christmas!!!!!!!

Take care darlin

anthea xxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Anthea

Didnt get any advice on what to do, but decided I had to do something! lets hope its worked!!

sorry hun, for some reason i thought u were having treatment!
Still as you say sept isnt that far! Infact about 7 weeks away!

Fingers crossed for you hun!

I was talking to a friend today, ive only known her a year but weve become quite close in the past 6 months, anyway was chatting to her today telling her I was hoping to do the egg sharing, and she tells me her 2 sons are from IVF!!  Her husband has had cancer twice so they had to try fertility treatment, I was surprised!  Its good to know someone close who has been through it though, shes advised me of the negative feelings I will get on down regging and said it will pass, she has also offered me support all the way through, which is fantastic!!!  so now I have this site and her! I feel very lucky.

Anyway hun, you stay posative, im sure things will come good for you this time, you deserve it!

Chat soon
and thanks for all the support with my son, 
Hugs
Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

me again

its amazing when you start talking to people how many people have problems or have had treatment

thats really nice that you have a close friend to help you through it, it is awfull sometimes the way the drugs make you feel, to be honest i was only very bloated not emotional at all, well no more than usual   i looked 9 months pregnant in the end my tum was so bloated!!!!!!!! i've decided IVF makes you fat!!!! but by your pic you lovely so sure few pounds will be well hidden. 

I have a close friend who TTC about 6 months now she has a 6 week old little boy but i know i can rant at her and she does understand what i mean and doesnt take it personally when i rant about people with kids cause she knows she is not included as love her a baby.

Also my sis is my tower of strength she is 4 years older than me and half the size!!!!! but she is my best friend like a siemiese twin i can talk to her bout anything, she had no probs TTc has 3 beautifull boys Luke 8 callum 5 oliver 4 and i just adore them.

ttfn

anth xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Ann Marie, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I'm a former Lister Egg Sharer - I think they're fab but then I might be a bit biased as the little miracle they gave me is upstairs having a nap right now. 

Lots of luck on your consultation on the 1st August.

C~x


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Caz
Thanks, I am looking forward to my consultation... heres hoping I get a little one too. 
Ann Marie xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

ann marie

helllllloooooo how you doing hun?


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hiya hun
Im fine thanks, bit ****** off today, had to spend the day with a sister in law that i hate, but am glad to be home now  
Things are ok at home,my son is behaving!

Hope your ok.
Hugs
Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hiya

glad you ok hun.im fine been working all weekend so just got in tonight DH just dishing up tea so only a quick hi tonight

talk soon

anthea xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hiya hun

wow you found a ticker!!!!! 2 days to go om my gosh you nearly there     hope all goes well will have look to see how you go on.

3 days till my   should arrive so can see if going ahead with tx this month     do i want her to come yes no yes no yes no    

 

anthea xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hiya hun

oooh im excited for you!!!!  youll have to let me know what happens!!
I will pm you thursday to let you know how consultation went! itll be a long message i think! LOL
Hope your ok.
hugs and lots of babydust for you!!        
Your fertility friend
Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------

